# type of grip glove for spearfishing



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

i have a six foot speare pole 

and everytime i get int he water, when i pull the band back, my hands start to slide because its wet

what type of glove do i need for this problem


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty much any dive glove with some grip on them. I use Riffe dive gloves with the kevlar palms. They are great for keeping the spines of the fish out of my hand as well.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (6/29/2009)*Pretty much any dive glove with some grip on them. I use Riffe dive gloves with the kevlar palms. They are great for keeping the spines of the fish out of my hand as well.




I like those.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go get a couple pair of cheap gloves usuallyorange with the silicone rubber all over them. The local stores have them for around three or four dollars. E-Bay you can get them buy the dozen for about Twenty bucks with shipping.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

instead of changing gloves, get some rubber tape and put a few wraps down the gun. that will give a spot for your hands to grip to. thats what i do to mine when i got the keys and i use the pole spear exclusively


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I use the riffe gloves also and they are great. I also on my pole spears take a small amount of wire and wrap it in a spiral around the pole at the maximum stretch point, then I take 3/4" adhesive lined heat shrink tubing and slide it over the wire. I then take a heatgun (a hair dryer will work) and shrink the tubing over the wire. This creates a fantastic waterproof grip that especially with gloves you can hold back all day without cramping or slipping.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer cheap rubber palm grippy gloves you buy at wal mart in the landscaping section. Cost 3 bucks and get the job done as well as $30.00 gloves, trust me I have used both.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *FenderBender (6/30/2009)*I prefer cheap rubber palm grippy gloves you buy at wal mart in the landscaping section. Cost 3 bucks and get the job done as well as $30.00 gloves, trust me I have used both.


my favorite also. gloves for divers that dive hard last what, 2 years. with these they will maybe last all year. if not go spend another 3 bucks.


----------

